# Marijuana as bear bait



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

LMAO, just when you think you've heard everything! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fog em...motion activated power hitter w/honey oil (takes care of mosquitos and ticks too)


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

slowpaya said:


> fog em...motion activated power hitter w/honey oil (takes care of mosquitos and ticks too)


Power Hitter. Now your talking!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Fool'em said:


> “But officer, I swear its for the bears”


You dont have to run faster than the police, you only need to run faster than the bear.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Big Skip said:


> Is this a serious thread?
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Not really. It would either not be effective or of it was super effective...not all that sporting or ethical.

I was bored last night.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

You guys will be happy to hear U of M just approved my grant to study this. Nat Geo signed on to document it, look for "Bumblef**kery with Bears and Bongs" next year. Might need to workshop the title.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Big Skip said:


> Is this a serious thread? Must be ballin pretty hard to have enough weed laying around thinking about feeding it to bears! Would prolly have to be a pretty heavy dose to get a bear medicated
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


My bro moose hunts with some old school italians, they said they used to soak loaves of bread in Sambucha and leave for the bears, once they ate the bread they would pass out and they would sneak up on them and slit their throats, thats how they got their bear meat back in the day. Could be a fairy tale but I wouldn't put it past some of the guys he hunts with.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sharkbait11 said:


> My bro moose hunts with some old school italians, they said they used to soak loaves of bread in Sambucha and leave for the bears, once they ate the bread they would pass out and they would sneak up on them and slit their throats, thats how they got their bear meat back in the day. Could be a fairy tale but I wouldn't put it past some of the guys he hunts with.


Italians sneaking up and cutting throats? No, I believe it.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> Italians sneaking up and cutting throats? No, I believe it.



Hahaha well done.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

This could get as good as the sasquatch threads!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

man i can just imagine a couple of bears hanging out in a parking lot on a beautiful summer day, drinking mt dew, throwing a frisbee, and listening to van halen from the trunk of their nova


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It would not be to hard to make a couple gallons of infused Sugar water. Just slow cook it and do not let it get above 240 degrees. Is baiting with Sugar water legal?


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Chessieman said:


> It would not be to hard to make a couple gallons of infused Sugar water. Just slow cook it and do not let it get above 240 degrees. Is baiting with Sugar water legal?



I like the idea, but worry about unintended visitors. We may not get any flowers pollinated if the bees and hummingbirds turn into flying "Spiccoli's"


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea, but would be entertaining watching the Squirrels falling out of the trees!


----------



## scherbs (Dec 7, 2009)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

scherbs said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Did you make that or find it?


----------



## scherbs (Dec 7, 2009)

shaffe48b said:


> Did you make that or find it?


Made it. Remembered the pic from a while back and couldnt help myself


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Nostromo said:


> Sounds like jail time to me.


The USDA reclassified hemp under the 2018 farm bill and is now legal to grow so no jail time..


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

MichiFishy said:


> You guys will be happy to hear U of M just approved my grant to study this. Nat Geo signed on to document it, look for "Bumblef**kery with Bears and Bongs" next year. Might need to workshop the title.


Bear Bongs


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sullyxlh said:


> The USDA reclassified hemp under the 2018 farm bill and is now legal to grow so no jail time..


Hemp and marijuana are not exactly the same. They can come from the same plant it's true. But one is for producing fibers and the other... well we know what the other produces don't we? lol


----------

